# Is the wave serpent overpowered?



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So how many of you have run up against twin linked serpent field spam? Don't forget it has a 60" range and is pinning. Want to say it ignores cover too but not 100% on that.

Tossing this on a Skimmer tank with a 4+ jink is pretty scary/ silly.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I dont think its that OP. The shield is good, but you can still glance it to death like most other vehicles. It just has a really good chance of ignoring things that could one shot it.

Most reliable battle tank the eldar have I would say and compared to other dedicated transports, its expensive at over 3 times the cost of a rhino. The random amount of shots from the shield also make it (imo) a last resort weapon. Plus, you are still restricted by movement on how many weapons you can fire.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

well it sounds really nasty but if you target it with a bit of anti-tank it is a really easy kill (although there is more of a problem if it in a high point game)


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

The shield has a 60" range, but remember to gain the TL advantage it only has the 36" range of the scatter lasers. Not really OP at all; it is expensive, has to be bought with a unit tax (~60 being the cheapest), is only AV 12 (10 in the rear), can be glanced to death relatively easy, and still has to get close if it wants to drop off troop payloads.

It does S6/7 spam well, but optimizes it's firepower within 24" (SL/WSS/ShCan). And to be frank the whole Eldar army does S6 spam well. The Serpent is a nice new toy, but it is not really OP.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Firing the Serpent Shield is a trap too. Pinning doesn't mean much to many units. But a smart opponent can bate you into firing it at a weaker unit with large numbers, such as Cultists. With the Shield down they can then one-shot you with stronger weapons. If you wait until late game(enemy tank killing weapons are gone) to use it, it isn't even needed, so then it is a little overkill.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

scscofield said:


> Tossing this on a Skimmer tank with a 4+ jink is pretty scary/ silly.


Consider it a vehicle constantly played by someone canny enough to find cover in all circumstances. It's still AV12, right?

Also, isn't Jink 5+ unless you go flat out? Unless the Eldar have some sneaky secret jink generator. I haven't read too far into their dex yet.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

They do have a sneaky jink generator! XD I believe they are called holo-fields and they add +1 to the cover save. So moving normally gives a 4+ and flat outing gives a 3+ cover save.

The wave serpent is an amazing vehicle. Do not be discouraged by these underwhelming reviews. Its durable, offensively powerful, a transport, and highly mobile. It may be a perfect unit! 

Durability: It's AV12 so it takes S8 to S9 weapons to reliably penetrate its front or side armor. Anyone will be quick to point out that most armies have access to lascannons or missile launcher equivalents, but how many armies can spam them? Why spam them, you ask, when it only takes one lucky shot to blow up a vehicle? Well because of the Serpent Shield, one of the most incredibly useful pieces of vehicle wargear in the game. What it does is make all penetrating hits glancing on a 2+! So a balanced army might have 4-8 strength 8 or greater weapons. First you have to hit with those weapons. Lets assume 8 shots for this scenario and BS4. So 6 shots hit. 3 shots glance or penetrate, and then half of those are ignored through the increased jink save and then most likely the rest are reduced to glancing shots. 

Let me recap. 8 S8 or 9 shots equals 1-2 glancing hits against a Wave Serpent. That's not even enough to glance it to death! These vehicles are insanely durable.

Offensive Power: They come with 7 S6 shots that will all essentially be twin-linked and 3 of them ignore armor saves on a roll of 6. Then if there's not anti tank weapons in the Serpents field of fire it can unleash a further D6+1 S7(6?) shots with pinning. Which can also be twin-linked. Wave Serpents can wreck havoc on light transports, any kind of infantry, and even flyers with all the twin-linking.

Transport: It's not a tranport that shoots. Its a tank that can transport!

Mobility: You get all the tactical flexibilty of a fast skimmer to deliver troops or fire power anywhere on the battle field.

Do not underestimate the Wave Serpent as it is currently, in my opinion for the above reasons, one of the strongest vehicles in the game.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The local Eldar player is fielding 4 of them with a Nitespinner and a unit of Swooping Hawks. The Swooping Hawks have that rifle that can Blind, so he will have it come down then if it blinds the antitank the Serpents unload.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

With very few exceptions, it is hard for most armies to get enough firepower to take out a wave serpent in a single turn. One army that is quite good at it I suspect will be Eldar.

But the problem with the waveserpant is not that it is hard to take out. Its that is has such a powerful array of weapons. Troops and light vehicles take a pounding. Plus having a squad of 10 dire avengers inside gives a fantastic return on the points. Being virtually invunrable, then deploying the contents the following turn to reign down shurikan death on an opposing squad makes it hard to combat. Yes there are ways and means of doing this but these will take very tailored lists.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I wouldn't say Overpowered, but they are pretty powerful.

The thing that stops them from being overpowered is their point cost.


----------

